# Show me your benches!



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

I have my vise ordered but in the meantime I am designing a bench to stay somewhat organized / mobile. I am drawing it up in sketch up and more than happy to share the full plans when it is complete (something that doesn’t appear to be readily available on the net). 

Pass along some inspiration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok Really... No One? LOL

Here's what I am thinking... This is a compilation of different things I saw on the internet searching around. Always open to criticisms and suggestions. Like I said I plan to post complete plans, specifications and material lists when it is done. I am not to crazy abouy the quarter circle tool rack. Ive got some clear stackable containers for the 4 large holes. There are pins for 30 spools. I can increase that by another 10 if I add taller dowels in thge back row. The lights are coming from Ikea ($12 each). Thinking of adding a couple of drawers below. I have some nice cabinet grade pine ply left over from building my garage cabinets as well as some poplar. I may pick up some walnut and cherry or maple. The back will hold 8 sharpies. I got my vice today (no, its not the regal like in the model), it's the Wolff Indiana Atlas.

The dimensions are 24"x18"x9". There is a 1/4" lip on the front edge to keep things from rolling off. I like the low sides of this design as it keeps it more open.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice looking tying desk! I just use an old oak school desk. Attached an oak block to the top for my tools.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Nice looking tying desk! I just use an old oak school desk. Attached an oak block to the top for my tools.


Thanks, starting from nothing so trying to keep it a bit portable to move around the house when needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is mine









Here is one that I made recently and donated to the TU chapter that I belong to for a raffle.

















Another one that I made for a Wounded Warrior


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

mrramsey said:


> starting from nothing so trying to keep it a bit portable to move around the house when needed. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since space is a premium at our cabin and for that matter our house as well, I have made mine as portable units as well. Shortly after fabricating my original unit, I modified it by making and incorporating a polycarbonate tray to hold materials only to modify it once again at a later point, adding the second tier along with another tray and more dowels for thread spool holders. I have made a couple of dozen of these, tweaking the design slightly each time depending on the person's needs that I was making it for. As I have built these I can offer a couple of things to consider when looking at your design which looks very nice by the way. Consider space for your tying materials, stands for your bobkins, scissors, whip finisher etc., and lastly an inlay such as what I have placed on the ones in the photos. The dark wood will absorb your light, the white inlay refracts/reflects and helps out considerably when tying your bug, especially small ones. A small hook or dark bead will blend in on that wood base if dropped, it sticks out like a sore thumb against the white. 
Post pictures of your finished unit.....tight lines!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't cleaned in a while. I'll post a pic when (or if) I find it.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

I tweaked a new version. Trying to get a wide assortment of holes for tools etc. There is plenty of room for more. Colors are not necessarily what they will be. I will probably just go with a natural finish on the work surface and darker everywhere else. I added a couple of foam inserts on the sides for bodkins etc. I have 9 clear containers that will fit on that bottom row. The hole sizes on the sides are 1-1/4", 3/4", 3/8" and 1/4", dowels are 1/8" brass. The tier where the dowels are will have additional recessed holes of 2" and 1 1/2". The back edge with holes for sharpies and tools.

I am still considering adding drawers to the bottom. This does add weight so I am not 100% certain on that one yet. (see last image)


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

the last rendering with drawers looks more functional in my opinion. You will need adequate storage for your tying material IE, hooks, beads, hackle, flash, deer/elk hair, dubbing.....etc. My tray system works great for the stations I make, there is a compartment for Hooks, one for beads and the remaining is for the tying materials I use. You want your things close at hand and not to be constantly searching around for items or tools.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

@flyman01 what's the approximate length of the long compartment? It's giving me an idea.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

The polycarbonate tray, both the hook and bead compartments are 3 x 3 x 3 ID and the longer material section is 3 x 3 x 15-1/2 ID


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok I modified this a bit more. I have clear stacking containers that go in the large diameter holes for hooks and beads etc.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Make it, looks great!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I found it. Before.



















After.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

@TheCream you certainly have amassed a small inventory of tying materials LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I notice how the Sweetwater blends into the tying area, great way to camouflage it from the Mrs.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> I notice how the Sweetwater blends into the tying area, great way to camouflage it from the Mrs.


There's a Dr. Enuf bottle next to that.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweetwater is still my go to brew when in Tennessee, really nothing more around the area where I am located that is better. Used to be a novelty as you could not get it in Ohio, but not the case anymore as it is everywhere but I have not seen Dr. Enuf north of the Tennessee border.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> Sweetwater is still my go to brew when in Tennessee, really nothing more around the area where I am located that is better. Used to be a novelty as you could not get it in Ohio, but not the case anymore as it is everywhere but I have not seen Dr. Enuf north of the Tennessee border.


I made the mistake on my last trip to TN to stop on the VA side of the border before Wytheville to try and snag a few more bottles of Enuf. They had none.


----------

